# Golden Corral Viral Video....



## Zwiefel (Jul 8, 2013)

Ummmmm....gross. and stupid.

[video=youtube;IKXrL5syc_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKXrL5syc_s[/video]
[video=youtube;HEDLVAOOeYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEDLVAOOeYI#at=97[/video]

Fact-checked:

http://www.cnbc.com/id/100870808


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 9, 2013)

I would say this guy was pissed that the inspection didn't go his way, and that they are trashing all that just because it's not matching with company standards.

Just read the story you posted. Why would anyone store food there? Even with a inspection going on? Makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 9, 2013)

Reminds me of the movie "waiting"


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 9, 2013)

Staged by a disgruntled employee? Or was all the food taken out there to be tossed (b/c it wouldn't have met code) and they just didnt have time to do it?


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 9, 2013)

no they were hiding i t there because it didn't make temp I'm sure and after the inspector left they would have rolled it back in. The manager was fired and the kids dad tried to extort the video for $5000 dollars to the company. http://www.cnbc.com/id/100870808


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 9, 2013)

I think its pretty insane. But I would not doubt that a business like this would pull some shady stuff.


----------



## Stumblinman (Jul 10, 2013)

LOL I love the hat and coat. Of course they have trained chefs working at your local golden corral. I worked at one for 3 days many many years ago. The dish pit was a cesspool with one little girl working it. I felt sorry for her. Floor doubled as a trash can. I was yelled at for washing my hands after breaking down chickens. And this was a new one with corporate trainers still there. I quit at the end of my shift.


----------



## slowtyper (Jul 10, 2013)

Stumblinman said:


> LOL I love the hat and coat. Of course they have trained chefs working at your local golden corral. I worked at one for 3 days many many years ago. The dish pit was a cesspool with one little girl working it. I felt sorry for her. Floor doubled as a trash can. I was yelled at for washing my hands after breaking down chickens. And this was a new one with corporate trainers still there. I quit at the end of my shift.



No idea how accurate this is but it was posted, labelled as golden corral as well shortly after this video broke out. 
http://imgur.com/a/lneFW#0

One commenter pointed out the faucet just running onto the floor...now I can't stop laughing when I see that.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 10, 2013)

Very shocking. Almost just as shocking is how new/clean the speed rack and pans look in the video for such a place


----------



## jgraeff (Jul 10, 2013)

i can totally see this i have been hired some places and walked about before even really starting due to the cleanliness of the place. Its like stuff you see on kitchen nightmares, at least that part of the show is not staged and i wish it was. People with poor management and food hygiene is scary. 

I could totally see a company doing that if the food has been left out for long periods of time while prepping for whatever reason, instead of throwing it away they hide it. 

If it is real im glad the guy came foreword, now golden corral will definitely have to watch what they do. Thankfully i never eat there anyways.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 10, 2013)

jgraeff said:


> If it is real im glad the guy came foreword, now golden corral will definitely have to watch what they do. Thankfully i never eat there anyways.



CNN is reporting it...if that means anything to you for fact-checking (I'd certainly not believe some random vid on youtube).


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 10, 2013)

slowtyper said:


> No idea how accurate this is but it was posted, labelled as golden corral as well shortly after this video broke out.
> http://imgur.com/a/lneFW#0
> 
> One commenter pointed out the faucet just running onto the floor...now I can't stop laughing when I see that.



I have seen dish pits look like that when the Jockey(diswasher) decides to walk out in a busy shift. A lot of times the dishwasher is supposed to throw out the boxes from the walkin when taking out trash.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 22, 2013)

Gross. I doubt that was staged. Plain gross. I bought a frosty waffle cone at wendys a few weeks back cuz nothing else was available. The paper was attached to the cone with a dab of glue. Big companies get away with a lot of crap.


----------

